# Joseph Haydn, András Schiff ‎– Piano Sonatas



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week's _YouTube _share, in our _Cover 2 Cover_ series, is kind of a follow-up to two past Friday montages, _Haydn at the keyboard_ from about two years ago and a recent montage featuring *Scarlatti *and *Mozart *keyboard sonatas performed by András Schiff. Schiff is again featured, this time in a few *Haydn *keyboard sonatas.

The classical piano sonata doesn't seem to achieve mass appeal until you reach Beethoven's contributions. Mozart's Sonatas are appreciated, but not really taken to people's hearts in the way that the 'Moonlight', 'Hammerklavier' or 'Appassionata' manage.

As a reviewer to my Haydn montage from 2017 writes, "When compared to the later Mozart, and followed by Beethoven at the turn of the 18th Century, Haydn's keyboard music has been pushed unfairly to the background. [...] You can also hear elements of the early Beethoven sonatas here - yes, he took off from his mentor Haydn, not Mozart, in piano style. Of course, he later surpassed both of them."

Haydn was not a keyboard virtuoso, but had a number of students for whom he composed piano sonatas. The wide range of ability among his students accounts for the disparate levels of sophistication and technical difficulty we find among the surviving sonatas, most of which were written before 1770.

Happy Listening!








*Franz Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809)*
Selected Piano Sonatas


Sonata in G Minor, Hob.XVI:44 (No.32)
Sonata in G Major, Hob.XVI:40 (No.54)
Sonata in E Minor, Hob.XVI:34 (No.53)
Sonata in C Major, Hob.XVI:48 (No.58)
Sonata in C Minor, Hob.XVI:20, (No.33)

András Schiff, piano

Selections from Teldec Classics ‎- 0630-17141-2
Details - https://www.discogs.com/Joseph-Haydn-András-Schiff-Piano-Sonatas/release/7975375
_YouTube_- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nEy94A6xnjYyve4K5cJrlxDBeZ3Rnm8UU


----------

